# hi, has anyone attended clane clinic? I start dr next wkend for 1st icsi cycle!



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just looking for cycle buddies! My 1st icsi cycle and start dr next wkend...


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Polly-sorry i never heard of it, didn't want to read and run, but best of luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry I just saw ur msg now. No problem atall, thanks for the reply. Best of luck in the future to u too.xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Best of luck with your tx cycle *Polly123* Sorry haven't heard of it either.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Polly, I attended there for a number of treatments but I ended up moving. Wishing you the very best of luck in your treatment x


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, we attended Clane and were lucky enough to get our BFP on our first IUI. 
The staff are lovely as is the doc. We did have issues with the lack of clarity over prices and constantly had to ask as everytime we went there seemed to be another cost. 
They also didnt allow me in for the IUI which was not discussed with us before hand so you might want to ask about your partner being there for treatment. It was a huge disappointment for me to learn this at the last minute.
Feel free to msg me if you think I can help with anything and the best of luck!


----------

